# Header wraps vs. No header wraps



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Whats up guys,
im new to the site, but i have a m6 '06 goat that i bought back in december of last year. It has 13,000 miles on it and is bone stock. I bought some headers and mids to put on this weekend, and i was wondering if i needed to wrap the headers to keep the heat down under the hood? Have any of you gone without wraps without any major problems? Thanks for the input and sorry if this is a repost. Oh, and the headers are not ceramic coated, they're just painted.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get them Hot Jet coated. Worth every penny.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^What he said


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

x3.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Also every header manufacturer that I've seen advises against wraps.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Do not wrap, get them coated or use as is, engine bay heat could be an issue, but should not depending how you drive. Coatings are best, but really are only worth a few degrees and are better at appearance and corrosion resistance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SWGOAT said:


> Do not wrap, get them coated or use as is, engine bay heat could be an issue, but should not depending how you drive. Coatings are best, but really are only worth a few degrees and are better at appearance and corrosion resistance.


Actually the main benefit of coating is to keep exhaust gas velocity up helping with scavenging and performance.


----------



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok so it sounds like i need to get them hot jet coated. What kind of prices are we talkin about?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Jet-hot or Swaintech prices can be found on their websites. You might want to see if you have a local who coats. Would save you on shipping.


----------

